# Deer Creek Canyon (CO) in winter?



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

A few months ago my dentist mentioned Deer Creek Canyon, near Chatfield S.P. In warmer weather, I once saw scores of roadies unloading from their cars at the start of that route/climb. How would it be given this week's weather? I'm thinking of riding it in the morning, of course with full winter kit. But ice on the road would be a good reason to avoid it. Anyone been up there recently?


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Just be careful when descending. There might be ice patches specially in areas with shade.


----------



## indianhillsted (Apr 28, 2002)

I think the biggest thing to worry about would be the sand/salt on the descent.


----------

